# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Где в России можно достать огнестрельное оружие

## Back

Непосредственно способ суицида не обсуждаю, поэтому вроде не нарушаю правило. Где в России можно достать огнестрельное оружие, исключая армию, покупку по лицензии с оформлением всех необходимых документов. Также, является ли пневматическая винтовка оружием, способным убить человека и часто ли люди совершают самоубийство, стреляясь из пневматики или травмата?

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Шанс всегда есть. Даже карандашом можно проткнуть мозг. Пневматика разрешена всем до определённого давления. Выше давление уже относится к охотничьему, спортивному с соответствующими лицензиями. Достать только у сомнительных личностей, которые могут кинуть или висеть на крючке у следаков. Без протекций почти невозможно нормальному человеку..

----------


## Aly

Думаю в дарк нете можно найти.

----------


## tempo

Пневматика  без разрешения - до 3 Дж энергии пули. Я разгонял короткоствольный азрешённый пистолет до 5 Дж. Чтобы застрелиться из пневматики, нужна большая удача )
Если нет психических заболеваний, можно купить травматическое или гладкоствольное оружие, второе сложнее. Из травматика убиться вероятнее, но тоже вряд ли. Из дробовика - вполне.
Но вопрос, как правило, стоит ставить совсем иначе: а нахера это делать? -

----------


## старый_параноик

есть один интернет-магазин...там можно купить боевой ствол.

----------


## Unity

> Из травматика убиться вероятнее, но тоже вряд ли. Из дробовика - вполне.
> Но вопрос, как правило, стоит ставить совсем иначе: а нахера это делать? -


 Чтобы убежать - от самих себя; ото своего ума, полностью/давно вышедшего из контроля. Рыба ищет, где глубже; человек ищет, что Легче. 
Легче быть самоубийцей, сложней становиться Буддой или Иисусом, Лао-Зцы или Заратуштрой. Лечге нажать на курок, нежели избрать развитие ну и понимание сущности вещей. 
Так мы запрограммированы. Нас нельзя винить за это. Это лишь попытка рационализации: если жизнь не в "кайф", тогда зачем Быть?

----------


## tempo

Unity, лично себя я не считаю запрограммированным. Зная о  такой опции  :Smile:  трачу некоторое время на отлов вирусов в сознании. Иногда запускаю туда какой-нибудь (вроде Ошо) и смотрюю, как он там действует )

----------

